
Python Machine Learning - rbanffy
https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-business-intelligence/python-machine-learning
======
StClaire
I bought this book awhile ago and I can't recommend it enough. My machine
learning club will go though this starting in January.

Is this part of a Christmas season special, or do they regularly do giveaways?
And do they send emails about the free book of the day?

~~~
dorfsmay
They give away one book per day. They don't send an email, but I have a script
that scrape their site and send myself an email. I'm happy to add to a mailing
list if there's interest.

~~~
tedmiston
A site that's pretty good at that is Change Detection [1]. You even get daily
emails and change logs for free.

[1]: [https://www.changedetection.com/](https://www.changedetection.com/)

~~~
davidkohcw
Thanks for the tip. I just implemented it and it said 44 other people are
monitoring that page haha.

------
carlosgg
Upcoming AMA with the author on 12/10/16:

[https://datahack.analyticsvidhya.com/contest/ama-with-
sebast...](https://datahack.analyticsvidhya.com/contest/ama-with-sebastian-
raschka/)

------
Avalaxy
I recently bought this book because I found Andrew Ng's course to be a bit too
theoretical and mathematical. I quickly found out that this book is VERY math
heavy as well though.

Does anyone have any resources to get into ML without having to understand a
lot of maths? I just want to understand the concepts, the pros/cons of the
different algorithms, and how to use them with some common libraries/services
that exist today (TensorFlow?).

------
placebo
Funny, Just discovered and bought it yesterday :-) Seems like a very good book
just by glancing at contents as well as the way the material is presented and
taught. Noticed the Amazon reviews are also very good.

~~~
carlosgg
Me too. :)

------
EduardoBautista
Are there any prerequisites one should have before attempting to read this
book? I have no experience with ML but I am interested in learning.

~~~
imakecomments
I would recommend knowledge in Python. If you don't know Python prior to
reading this book, then you won't learn it here.

The Linear Algebra presented in the book is easy, but if you aren't familiar
with Linear algebra then it would be a benefit to learn some basics before
reading.

Familiarity with mathematical notation and mathematical reasoning is also a
must. If you don't have a basic understanding of being able to follow
mathematical arguments, then some side comments (that aren't explicitly
stated) may seem mysterious to you.

This book is very suitable for someone with a background in Python and basic
Linear Algebra/mathematical reasoning knowledge.

The point of this book is to understand the math/algorithms and not treat the
algorithms as blackbox solutions. You'll learn about processing your data,
dimension reductions, etc., etc.

You may have to do some outside studying depending on your background, but the
author provides those resources for you in the text. Overall this is a very
good book and the author did a good job at writing it.

------
sreenadh
Why just limit one book a day? You are giving the book away for free, give
all. I missed the python book.

